# JBoss 4.2.0 - Eclipse RC 3.3 und WTP



## roli23 (29. Jun 2007)

Ich arbeite mit eclipse RC 3.3, JBoss 4.2.0 und WTP. Das ganze funktioniert recht gut. 

Ich habe gesehen, dass JBoss standardmässig so gestartet wird, dass nur der Zugriff als "localhost" erlaubt ist. Ansonsten muss er mit 

run -b 0.0.0.0 (oder sonnst eine IP-Muster) 

gestartet werden. Meine Frage ist, ob man aus eclipse bzw. WTP JBoss auch so starten kann, dass man "von Aussen" auf ihn zugreifen kann? Und wenn ja, wo muss ich dies konfigurieren? Ich habe lange gesucht, bin leider nicht findig worden. 

Danke.


----------



## Rydl (29. Jun 2007)

wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## roli23 (29. Jun 2007)

Rydl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wozu soll das gut sein?



Wenn man es anderen erklärt, wirkt das ganze glaubwürdiger, wenn man auf eine Webanwendung auch von einer anderen Maschine zugreifen kann und nicht nur von der lokalen Maschine. Also, reines Demo-Zweck. Wenn ich JBoss zuerst (in eclipse) runterfahren und ihn noch einmal aus einem Schell starten muss, ist das ganze etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## Sanix (29. Jun 2007)

Also bei mir Eclipse 3.2 kann jeder darauf zugreifen. Sonst wenn du auf Run... klickt, kannst du die Parameter einstellen, wie der Server gestartet werden soll.


----------

